# Maltese teddybear cut



## abbey

I was looking on the groomers BBS & they were talking about the teddybear cut on a maltese. They explained it as alittle longer than the puppy cut with a roundish puppy-like head. Do you think this is what I need to tell the groomer to get the tapered ear & roundish look? 
Anyone get this cut on their maltese?
Thanks.


----------



## KimKarr

That's so interesting to hear about the Teddy Bear cut -- my mother-in-law has always said that she thinks Noelle looks like a little bear cub - especially in her photos. She even bought Noelle a little stuffed bear cub toy.  AND -- what a smart idea to go to a groomers forum to get ideas. You are one schmart cookie!


----------



## hillary&lola

i'm interested to hear what people say- i was wondering how to explain to a groomer to do the face more round like when they are puppies. mine did lola's face kind of square and too long. ( did not round up with the ears, the hair kind of sticks out below her ears square-ish if that makes sense!).


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Is this what you mean by round? Last time I had Bella groomed I asked for something shorter and I ended up getting this. I thought it was ok but strangers kept asking is she was a bischon.







I'm happy its growen out. Looks just link the pic. on my siggy. But its time to get her groomed again almost can't see her eyes. I think I'm going to go shorter this time. Its just so frusterating when you can't find something that works.














If I don't like how its done next time I'm really thinking about having hers done like Chiquito's (think I spelled that right). If you don't know what I'm talking I mean I would get all her hair cut short except her paws, ears, and tail.


----------



## NewMom328

I used to look at groomers forum and all of them would say how hard they thought it was to groom a maltese! No help there haha


----------



## abbey

[attachment=6221:attachment]I'm wanting a look like this: But the groomer said Abbey's hair was too silky, but I think maybe she just didn't know how to do it?


----------



## carrie

> [attachment=6221:attachment]I'm wanting a look like this: But the groomer said Abbey's hair was too silky, but I think maybe she just didn't know how to do it?[/B]


I agree...I think she just didn't know how to do it. It is a very cute cut tho.


----------



## Gemma

I think Abby's new cut is close to this one. to me it looks like all you have to do is cut a little more under her chin and make the ears a little shorter.


----------



## NewMom328

That is a really cute cut! My groomer did mention that an adults hair cut woudnt look the same as a puppy's bc their coat types are different (u know how a puppy loses it's puppy coat and gets it's adult coat in)... But like you guys said, maybe she just didnt know how to do what I was looking for.


----------



## kodie

> [attachment=6221:attachment]I'm wanting a look like this: But the groomer said Abbey's hair was too silky, but I think maybe she just didn't know how to do it?[/B]


Kelsie's hair looks like that! She just has a shorter top knot!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

That is a cute hair cut, Abbey is a doll so she will look good.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess

hi Bonnie!

thats exactly what Junnie ( Princess's groomer) calls her cut.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> [attachment=6221:attachment]I'm wanting a look like this: But the groomer said Abbey's hair was too silky, but I think maybe she just didn't know how to do it?[/B]



That's what I wanted with Neyland...I didn't get quite like that b/c I used the trimmers, so instead of being all one length like on his back, it is more layered like...and I love it also.
I am going to print this picture, b/c I like the face.


----------



## Deanna

I really like the rounded face and short ears. To get the cut I wanted, I printed the picture of Sparkey (the one in Fay's avatar) and told the groomer I wanted Wilson to look like that. She did a pretty good job-the hair on his head took about a week to grow to the right shape.


----------



## abbey

> hi Bonnie!
> 
> thats exactly what Junnie ( Princess's groomer) calls her cut.[/B]


Thanks Anna!







I think I'm gonna call around & see if I can find a groomer that can do the teddybear cut. I'd like to find someone who would at least try it ~ It's only hair, right?


----------



## Theresa

> [attachment=6221:attachment]I'm wanting a look like this: But the groomer said Abbey's hair was too silky, but I think maybe she just didn't know how to do it?[/B]










I agree she didn't know how to cut it.







I love that cut







I think its hard to cut for most groomers I've talked to a few and they want to clip the hair and there clippers are to short for my taste I would love to trim her hair about 1 to 11/2" but they always tell me the longest they can trim her is like a 1/4 " (thats shaved to me)








anyone know of a clipper that will trim and leave about 1'' left ?????


----------



## Bailey Luda

> I really like the rounded face and short ears. To get the cut I wanted, I printed the picture of Sparkey (the one in Fay's avatar) and told the groomer I wanted Wilson to look like that. She did a pretty good job-the hair on his head took about a week to grow to the right shape.[/B]










HEHEHE... I used Sparkey's pic too!!! It was the teddy cut I had mind but alas... the groomer wasn't listening (or unskilled) and Bailey's last cut made him look more schnauzer like?!?


----------



## Gemma

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=190603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the rounded face and short ears. To get the cut I wanted, I printed the picture of Sparkey (the one in Fay's avatar) and told the groomer I wanted Wilson to look like that. She did a pretty good job-the hair on his head took about a week to grow to the right shape.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEHEHE... I used Sparkey's pic too!!! It was the teddy cut I had mind but alas... the groomer wasn't listening (or unskilled) and Bailey's last cut made him look more schnauzer like?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You did??







he is flattered









Here is a picture of the side view. I never thought I would ever have to use this picture but it's a good one for grooming
purposes







he didn't want to look at the camera. I can see if they don't cut a little bit of the mustache 
they may look more like a schnauzer.


----------



## Deanna

Faye I just love love love that last picture of Sparkey. He has the cutest sweetest little face, and blue is totally his color!


----------



## bellasmommy

That is the cutest picture!!! I was in a rotten mood before but you just can't look at that picture and not smile. He looks so happy! Love the cut too.


----------



## MellieMel

Sparkey does have one of the sweetest faces I've ever seen. I don't know if I told you this, but I had been hanging out on this forum for weeks before I joined, and Sparkey's one of the pups that convinced me Maltese was definitely the best of the bunch!!







He's just the cutest little guy!


----------



## Bailey Luda

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=200922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the rounded face and short ears. To get the cut I wanted, I printed the picture of Sparkey (the one in Fay's avatar) and told the groomer I wanted Wilson to look like that. She did a pretty good job-the hair on his head took about a week to grow to the right shape.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEHEHE... I used Sparkey's pic too!!! It was the teddy cut I had mind but alas... the groomer wasn't listening (or unskilled) and Bailey's last cut made him look more schnauzer like?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is flattered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the side view. I never thought I would ever have to use this picture but it's a good one for grooming
> purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't want to look at the camera. I can see if they don't cut a little bit of the mustache
> they may look more like a schnauzer.
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...









THANKS FOR THE BIGGER PICS!!!! He's such a teddy sweetie!!! Maybe the taking in the larger and side pic will help next time Bailey goes in for a snip snip


----------



## Gemma

Thank you, I think Sparkey's cut is a good clean cut for boys but I don't think it will look good on girl dogs. Abbey had a picture long time ago that it was so cute that I just had to save it and look at it for hours. I can't find the post but that is one of my favorites. I think she should get that same cut every time.


----------



## KimKarr

I sneak over and look at Abbey's photos sometimes too. Her avatar photo will forever make me smile.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

So is this a puppy cut or a teddy bear cut?
[attachment=7421:attachment]
I really like the way it's growing out (it's been about a month)
[attachment=7422:attachment]

And I swear, if my vet's office shaves ANYTHING off her face when I take her in to be spayed, we're going to have words. Many many not so nice words, at that.
I'm just glad I'm letting her coat grow out because i had this cut done while I was out of state. Otherwise, I'd be going through the nerve wrecking trauma that most of you are!


----------



## abbey

> Thank you, I think Sparkey's cut is a good clean cut for boys but I don't think it will look good on girl dogs. Abbey had a picture long time ago that it was so cute that I just had to save it and look at it for hours. I can't find the post but that is one of my favorites. I think she should get that same cut every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


[attachment=7445:attachment]
Was it this post? I interviewed another groomer but was not impressed: When I took a picture of what I wanted Abbey to look like, he said "That looks like a messed up maltese haircut! Maltese should have long hair." & I said " I couldn't keep up with the mats, so I keep her in a puppycut" & he said "Then you shouldn't have gotten a Maltese!!"







Can you believe people?









Thanks for your kind compliments of Abbey! Sparkey is such a cutie, too!!











> I sneak over and look at Abbey's photos sometimes too. Her avatar photo will forever make me smile.[/B]


Thanks so much!!







Believe it or not, Abbey's avatar was a bad grooming job growing out!







She shaved Abbey's face & she looked more like a poodle! but after a few weeks it was a really cute look!


----------



## ddarlingfam

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=201462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I think Sparkey's cut is a good clean cut for boys but I don't think it will look good on girl dogs. Abbey had a picture long time ago that it was so cute that I just had to save it and look at it for hours. I can't find the post but that is one of my favorites. I think she should get that same cut every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [attachment=7445:attachment]
> Was it this post? I interviewed another groomer but was not impressed: When I took a picture of what I wanted Abbey to look like, he said "That looks like a messed up maltese haircut! Maltese should have long hair." & I said " I couldn't keep up with the mats, so I keep her in a puppycut" & he said "Then you shouldn't have gotten a Maltese!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind compliments of Abbey! Sparkey is such a cutie, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sneak over and look at Abbey's photos sometimes too. Her avatar photo will forever make me smile.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, Abbey's avatar was a bad grooming job growing out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shaved Abbey's face & she looked more like a poodle! but after a few weeks it was a really cute look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


This picture is just perfect!!!! Exactly what I want lilly to look like, I am going to print this picture and take it to the groomer. Hopefully she will look half as cute as Abby

Amber


----------

